# DMT mini-sharp as naguras?



## aser (Mar 7, 2011)

I know some of you guys use these as naguras. I'm interested in getting some, just wondering what I need realistically. Thinking of just picking up an extra fine one, do I need more than that? I feel the harder stones in my lineup could benefit from slurry generation before a knife hits it.

Currently my stone lineup is....

dmt xxc
masahiro 600
bester 1200
synthetic aoto
arashiyama 6000


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 7, 2011)

I say yes. Or just a finer dmt or atoma on the finer stones.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 7, 2011)

i use mini dmt plates sometimes as naguras... this set is good
70mm DMT Plate Set of 3 at amazon


however, i've found diaface to bee much better. Check these out:
Diaface 600 grit- good for general use on all stones

Diaface 1500 grit- good for finishing stones... in fact great for finishing stones


----------



## bob_loblaw (Mar 7, 2011)

I was thinking about getting one of these myself: DMT D3E 3-Inch Credit Card Sized Extra-Fine

Not so much for the slurry, but just to refine the rough surface of a 6k stone after flattening.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 7, 2011)

i think you'll find that the 3in one sticks a lot


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw Jon using one in one of his videos and quizzed him about it. He told me about the two Diaface minis so I picked up the pair. I use the 600 on my 1.2k and 3k stones and the 1500 on my 6k and 8k stones. They work up a nice slurry and since I'm using a XXC plate to flatten, they also remove the scratches that the plate leaves. Also my 3k SS seems to glaze over pretty quick and the minis are handy to knock the glaze off.


----------



## aser (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting I'll look into both the dmt and diaface.

For the dmt, do I need all 3?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2011)

aser said:


> Interesting I'll look into both the dmt and diaface.
> 
> For the dmt, do I need all 3?


 
nah... but they're so cheap what does it matter. Its sometimes nice to have the coarser ones a bit and the finer ones works well on high grit stones


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

When I use a diamond nagura I just scratch down the surface with a credit card sized #600 DMT and then flush off the slurry in cold water. The scratched top surface on the stone will now break down fast as you start to sharpen and create a clean stone slurry without any renegade diamond particles, and the stone will polish itself in the sharpening process.

DArKHOeK


----------



## bob_loblaw (Mar 8, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i think you'll find that the 3in one sticks a lot


 
Good to know, I'll have to look into those diaface ones. Thanks!


----------

